# Used Hi-Power information



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I have "a bit" of gun knowledge. But I really know nothing about Hi-Powers.

An aquaintance of mine unfortunately was found to have a brain tumor, and he suddenly and
unexpectedly died the the week after "successful" surgery.

I knew he was an avid gun collector, but had never discussed his collection with him because
"our connection" was four-wheeling in our forests and mountains.

His wife figured out how to open his several gun safes. And asked me to "look" at some of them
because she knew I was a "fellow gun nut".

I was taking her to handle "details" with their financial consultant, and it really wasn't a good time
to examine things carefully due to her being pretty distraught.

She has no desire to keep any of the guns I looked at. But, I'd like to make sure she gets a
reasonable price for "them". Amongst a "LOT" of interesting stuff are "various" original M1 Carbines.

Unfortunately, it wasn't a really good time "to pry" and I didn't get them serial numbers of the
two that struck me as "quite interesting" amongst a bunch of Hi-Powers he had "collected". Let's
just say that I was struggling not to get "teary eyed" thinking of what all this stuff meant to him.
I think the numbers were five digits ?

One was contained in a "wooden" (leather covered?) shoulder stock, and had a groove in the
back strap to attach the stock.

The other had the "back strap groove", but no stock. I really should have pictures, but I didn't have
my camera with me.

Then there were also several more "old" Hi-Powers with wooden grips like the two above, no groove.
Should I press to really investigate the "when, where, and how" of these guns ? She is smart enough
to not take them down to the local gun store and ask what they will give cash for them.

Any advice/knowledge would be greatly appreciated. If these things are just worth around $1000 or maybe
$1500 it's no big deal exactly what she can get. But, if they are "somewhat" rare and deserve to be
carefully priced and sold, I'd really like to help her out.

Here today, gone next week, RIP.
Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dan. Hi Powers with shoulder stocks are rather expensive and collectable. If you become involved in it I would suggest having them appraised by someone who knows what they are doing same thing with the carbines. One simple proof mark can mean a lot of difference monetarily.

The other issue to consider is the legality of shoulder stock equipped pistols. Generally speaking they are an NFA controlled item meaning that he may have a federal tax stamp and BATF number assigned to the gun, if so the weapon could only be transferred to a class 3 dealer or someone who has completed the paperwork to go along with it.

Good luck and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Depending upon its age, the Hi-Power with the shoulder-stock may be merely a "Curio or Relic," and not subject to the NFA tax or BATFE control.
It is, however, extremely valuable, as is the other one with the stock cut in its grip (but no stock).

As *tacman* has stated, at least both the Brownings and the carbines should be examined by a credentialled expert in gun appraisals. The result will, more likely than not, be well worth the expense. Then, the valuable guns should be sold at auction, from a respected gun-auction house.
The better auction houses can supply appraisal services and, if the collection is sufficiently valuable, the appraiser will come to you. (Otherwise, you will be asked to ship the guns to the auction house for appraisal.)

It would be well worthwhile to purchase the most recent copy of _The Standard Catalog of Firearms_, and maybe also _The Standard Catalog of Military Firearms_, to find out approximately what the guns in question are worth.
For instance, the Hi-Power pistols _may_ be worth well in excess of $1,000.00 each.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the good advice.

I forgot to mention that both of them "seem to be old and different" Hi-Powers with
"fold-up/down" sights with a "different distance slider". I think these are "tangent sights".
As in European pre-war Hi-Powers.

In any case, I think "the problem" has been resolved. She has given most of his guns to a
local "expert" that he trusted to be evaluated and "priced". Turns out he had a Class III
license, and some of his stuff falls into that category. Quite a few "select fire" weapons,
and a Ruger Mark II .22LR with a silencer.

So, not my deal to "butt in". I'll just go on the "Memorial 4WD Trip" coming up in January.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't know if you ever watch "Cajun Pawn", but they just had a 1911 and sword combo on there. that was worth a lot of dough......


----------

